# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Si cerráramos las centrales nucleares, tendríamos que sustituir todo por carbón

## F. Lázaro

Poniendo los puntos sobre las íes. Yolanda Moratilla, Dra. Ingeniera Industrial y catedrática de Nuevas Tecnologías Energéticas de la Universidad de Comillas, primera mujer que ingresa en la Sección de Ingeniería de la Real Academia de Doctores de España. Recomiendo la escucha de la entrevista completa: http://www.cope.es/player/nombre=yol...0002&activo=10




> *"Si cerráramos las centrales nucleares, tendríamos que sustituir todo por carbón"*
> 
> Lunes 19/12/2016
> 
> La directora de la Cátedra ‘Rafael Mariño’ de Nuevas Tecnologías Energéticas de la Universidad de Comillas, Yolanda Moratilla ha explicado en 'Herrera en COPE' la importancia de las centrales nucleares en España. Asegura que que para garantizar la “frecuencia y tensión que necesitamos en los enchufes” sólo existen dos tecnologías; la energía nuclear y el carbón. “Es imposible que la energía sea 100% renovable con la tecnología actual”, advierte.
> 
> Yolanda Moratilla aclara que el uso del carbón no implicaría necesariamente contaminar más pero sí tendría un coste. “Existen tecnologías de usos limpios de carbón, que capturan el CO2, pero encarece muchísimo su coste. Por eso si queremos tecnología barata no vamos a sustituir lo que tenemos por algo todavía mas caro”.
> 
> Moratilla afirma que las centrales nucleares españolas están vigiladas por le Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear y “cumplen con todos los requisitos”. Además, señala “hay soluciones que garantizan la plena seguridad del combustible gastado (residuos). “Se puede optar por guardarlos -y es tecnológicamente seguro-, pero también por el reprocesado”.
> ...

----------

Jonasino (26-dic-2016)

----------


## termopar

Ups, solo se puede regular con nuclear y carbón????? 
Suspenso!!! Vuelva en septiembre.

La hidráulica no debe servir para nada. No?

----------


## Jonasino

> Ups, solo se puede regular con nuclear y carbón????? 
> Suspenso!!! Vuelva en septiembre.


Pero que graciosillo está hoy el Profesor Tolosabo
Consejo: No abusar de los polvorones en esta época, que luego fermentan en el estómago y pasan cosas asi.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Poniendo los puntos sobre las íes. Yolanda Moratilla, Dra. Ingeniera Industrial y catedrática de Nuevas Tecnologías Energéticas de la Universidad de Comillas, primera mujer que ingresa en la Sección de Ingeniería de la Real Academia de Doctores de España. Recomiendo la escucha de la entrevista completa: http://www.cope.es/player/nombre=yol...0002&activo=10


Para mi opinión creo que se ha colado un poco en todo, pero bueno, como es catedrática, hay que echarle cuenta al pié de la letra.
Igual con el tema del Fracking.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ups, solo se puede regular con nuclear y carbón????? 
> Suspenso!!! Vuelva en septiembre.
> 
> La hidráulica no debe servir para nada. No?


¿Ha escuchado vd. la entrevista completa? Veo que no. En ningún momento ha dicho que sólo se puede regular con esas dos, ha dicho que la mayor estabilidad de la red sólo se consigue con esas dos tecnologías, y en menor medida con el resto. ¿Acaso es mentira, profesor? A si el que se va a tener que llevar el suspenso es vd.

El ajuste de la red eléctrica y el control de los disturbios es CLAVE. Y como bien dice la Sra. Yolanda Moratilla, la mayor estabilidad de la red sólo se da con nuclear o carbón. El ciclo combinado también pueden hacerlo pero en menor medida. De la solar o la eólica mejor no hablemos. Si renunciamos a una de las que aporta la mayor estabilidad de la red, la nuclear, deberemos apostar por la otra para poder mantener la calidad del suministro eléctrico. Aunque bueno, entiendo que para el sr. termopar todas las posibles perturbaciones de la red, transitorios, alteraciones de la frecuencia, armónicos, los swells, los sags, la reactiva, son conceptos que le sonarán a chino, todo eso son minucias para el sr. termopar. Dirá que todo eso es mentira y tal...

¿Quién ha dicho que la hidráulica no sirva para nada? La hidráulica también tiene capacidad para regular la red, pero en España la generación de energía hidráulica es muy baja con respecto al total. De la generación hidráulica en nuestro país *¿cuánta se produce con grandes generadores síncronos? ¿Y durante cuánto tiempo?* Las 3/4 partes de la potencia hidráulica instalada en España se basa en turbinas inferiores a los 5 MW, si con eso pretende vd. regular la red, la lleva clara...

Y no digamos ya nada de la energía reactiva. ¿Las renovables también pueden hacer frente a ella Sr. Termopar?




> Para mi opinión creo que se ha colado un poco en todo, pero bueno, como es catedrática, hay que echarle cuenta al pié de la letra.
> Igual con el tema del Fracking.


No veo que se haya colado, creo que no ha dicho ninguna falsedad en toda la entrevista bajo mi punto de vista.

Con respecto al fracking, tiene sus pros y sus contras. A mí tampoco me hace gracia dicha tecnología, pero soy consciente de que nuestro país importa todo el petróleo y gas que consume, y nos gastamos aproximadamente 50.000 millones de euros al año en comprar petróleo y gas a otros países, no tengo ahora cifras exactas pero por ahí anda. Si tenemos la posibilidad de poder extraer algo de petróleo o gas y reducir esa factura de importación, por poco que sea, deberíamos hacerlo. Además del empleo que generaría, que ese es otro tema para nada baladí.

----------

embalses al 100% (28-dic-2016),Jonasino (27-dic-2016)

----------


## termopar

No, no lo he intentado siquiera, el resumen que usted nos ha presentado me ha echado atrás. 

Y por el resumen que ha dado, o esta señora no está puesta al día o el resumen en general es tan falso como lo que suele usted poner en este foro, así que acostumbrados nos tiene, y estos días tengo mejores cosas que hacer. 

Si la conoce, dígale que se ponga un poco al día,  que está muy equivocada si piensa que las regulaciones primaria, secundaria y terciaria están en riesgo por aumentar las renovables y se están desarrollando muchos sistemas que incluso permiten controlar frecuencias, voltajes, huecos, distorsiones, etc. para sistemas renovables de forma distribuida. Que esto se está haciendo incluso en sistemas pequeños y que si lo que quiere es fomentar una línea política y no el estado del arte técnico,  mejor que se presente para el puesto del sr. Nadal.

----------

